# Was wiegt ein gefüllter Futterkorb



## davman (18. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen
Ich versuche mich gerade in die Feederangelei einzufinden und scheitere gerade an den Wurfgewichtsangaben. Letzendlich weiß ich nicht, was die Füllung eines Standardfutterkorb wiegt. Ich brauche diesen Wert aber, um dann das zusätzliche Blei am Korb kalkulieren zu können.

lg davman


----------



## Revilo62 (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was wiegt ein gefüllter Futterkorb*

Was verstehst Du unter Standartfutterkorb?
Ich hab welche, die weigen mit Futter und Bebleiung 30 gr und ich habe welche, die wiegen leer 100g

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Carsten_ (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was wiegt ein gefüllter Futterkorb*

Was verstehst du unter Standardfutterkorb?
Ich angel meistens mit 50g, schätzungsweise gehen dort nochmal 40-50g Futter rein, können auch 60g sein, je nach Konsistenz und Futter.

Ganz genau wirst du dich da nicht drauf festlegen können.
Bei gefüllten 50g Körben fühlt sich meine 180g Wurfgewicht Feederrute ganz gut an, ein Kollege sagt dass sich seine 120g Rute schon gefühlt dem Ende nähert... Falls du darauf abzielst.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Riesenangler (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was wiegt ein gefüllter Futterkorb*

Je nach Größe, würde ich bis zu dreißig Gramm mehr als das Eigengewicht rechnen. Also kann ein hunderter bis zu Hundertdreißig Gramm haben. Was dann aber schon einem Minibombeneinschlag gleicht und schon echt gefährlich beim Einschlag aussieht.
 wo angelst du denn genau??? Im Silo? da geht von 30 Gramm bis zu 150 Gramm alles, natürlich Strömungsabhängig. Ich angele dort zum Beispiel im Herbst selten unter achtzig Gramm( nur der Korb).


----------



## Darket (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was wiegt ein gefüllter Futterkorb*

Ich habe meine Körbe mal gefüllt auf die Küchenwaage gestellt um zu wissen wie ungefähr die Gesamtlast ist. Ich mische Futter vorm Angeln zu Hause, da ging das dann auch realistisch. Ich nutze v.a. zwei Sorten Körbe, In die kleineren geht ungefähr 35g, in die größeren um 50. Also habe ich jetzt zumindest Ca. immer nem Überblick über das gesamte WG. Wobei eben nur ungefähr, weil Futter je nach Bestandteilen und Konsistenz ja nicht immer das gleiche wiegt.


----------



## feederbrassen (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was wiegt ein gefüllter Futterkorb*

Schätzungsweise würde ich von 20 -30 gr Futter ausgehen die in einen Standartkorb hineingedrückt werden.

Bleibt offen welche Größe du unter ,,Standart " verstehst .
Küchenwaage könnte dich der Sache näher bringen ,weningstens annähernd.
Bei den unbebleiten in der Größe einer halben Coladose gehen gute 100 gr rein,ist aber kein Standart mehr.


----------



## JonnyBannana (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was wiegt ein gefüllter Futterkorb*

das wird man wohl auch nicht pauschal beantworten können, weil es
a) keine standart körbe gibt
b) das futer zu 100% nicht immer den gleichen anteil an feuchtigkeit, partikeln und lebendködern sowie dips und co hat
c) zu 100% nie extakt die gleich menge futter im korb ist
d) wenn man das gewicht der rute maximal aussnutzen möchte auch haken, köder, die schnur, wirbel etc etc mit in das gewicht einkalkulieren müsste....

und einfache und idiotensichere methode um es rauszufinden - futter in den korb und auf ne briefwaage legen, das könnte durchaus für nen richtwert reichen


----------



## Darket (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was wiegt ein gefüllter Futterkorb*

Wobei man das glaube ich meist nicht aufs Gramm genau braucht. Ich habe meinen Ruten auch schon mehr zugemutet. Mit meiner (billigen) Pickerrute mit 10-30 Gramm fische ich mit der härteren Spitze bequem 30g Körbe zzgl. Futter, mit meiner Heavyfeeder von Sensas auch schon mal 50g über angegebenem WG. Da ist das Gewicht von Schnur und Wirbel eher zu vernachlässigen denke ich.


----------



## fischbär (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was wiegt ein gefüllter Futterkorb*

Ich baller mit der 80 g Feederrute auch noch 100 g Karpfenblei raus. Kein Problem!


----------



## BauschaumBiber (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was wiegt ein gefüllter Futterkorb*

Hatte mir vor einigen Wochen die gleiche Frage gestellt. Habe mir einfach ne hand voll Futter angemischt und in die zu testenden Körbe gepresst und auf die Küchenwaage gelegt.  Meine 10g Körbe hatten ca 30 g . Meine 60g Körbe hatten über 100g. Falls du mit schweren Körben angeln möchtest/musst , dein Würf Gewicht mit den vollen Körben aber überschritten wird, dann kannst du die Körbe auch etwas zusammen drücken, dann gehen gleich ein paar Gramm weniger in die Körbe rein. Das funktioniert aber NICHT oder nur SCHWER mit hochwertigen Körben aus Edelstahl  .


----------



## HAUSBOOT (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was wiegt ein gefüllter Futterkorb*

Bei Körben mit ca.30X45mm Habe ich zwischen50&70gzusätzlich des Futters (je nach feuchte ) gemessen!Machte das ganze auf einer Küchenwaage Die billig beim Discounter zu haben war (stimmteauch im Gramm bereich von Oliven im 2 grammbereich)!!!


lg


----------



## feederbrassen (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was wiegt ein gefüllter Futterkorb*

Kommt sich eh nicht auf"s Gramm an ,alleine die Wfg Angaben auf den Ruten ,wenn überhaupt vorhanden,haben manchmal wenig mit der Realität gemein.
Hab  ich selber auch nie nachgewogen.
Wenns gefühlt passt ist gut ,wenn nicht muss ich leichter fischen oder wenn es nicht anders geht eine Rute verwenden die es verkraftet.:q


----------

